# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  Devil May Cry 4 - Trial Version

## جسر الحياة

شبكة منتديات الحصن الأردنيه


أهلا بكــــم






Devil May Cry 4 
             Trial Version                                                                 















specifications

                      Genre : Action                              
FileSize : 804 MB            
Publisher : Capcom                 
Date Posted : Jun\6\2008                             


Min Requirements

OS : WinXP     
CPU : >3.0 GHz           
MEM : 512 MB  RAM                    
GFX : 256 MB 3D Vid Card                             




Download Mirror 1  :  Download Game
Download Mirror 2  :  Download Game 
Download Mirror 3  :  Download Game

----------


## جسر الحياة

أهلا وسهلا فيكي

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> أهلا وسهلا فيكي



بالمهلي والله

----------


## علاء الدويك

ارجو التحميل مع الشكلا

----------

